# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τροφή καρδερίνας

## askalafos

Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια.εχω την αυγοτροφη cede,αλλα η καρδερινα μου τρωει μονο τα σπορια που υπαρχουν μεσα σε αυτη.
Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε:1)αν πειραζει που δεν την τρωει
                               2)καθε ποτε και σε ποιες περιοδους πρεπει να της την παρεχω
                               3)εαν η premium prestige της V.Laga καλη τροφη
Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## jk21

Η καρδερινα σου φαινεται διαβαζει πολυ jk

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*φτιαξε αυτη να στανιαρει το πουλακι 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*στη βασικη συνταγη ειτε προσθετεις επειδη ειναι για καρδερινες

*<<  Σε καρδερινες βαζουμε επιπλεον + 2 αυγα + 50 ml καλαμποκαλευρο + 50ml αλευρι βρωμης >>
*
ειτε  σε 100 γρ τριμμενης αυγοτροφης ,τριβεις και ενα κροκο (την αφρατευει κιολας και τους αρεσει περισσοτερο ) βρασμενου καλα αυγου  και εισαι μια χαρα !



ριξε και λιγο νιζερ μεσα που του αρεσει και αν δεν φαει και απο αυτη ,τοτε σε

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι ηλικια εχει η καρδερινα σου?

----------


## askalafos

το μαιο θα ειναι 2

----------


## οδυσσέας

τον προηγουμενο καιρο τι αυγοτροφη ετρωγε?

----------


## thanasissin

http://www.versele-laga.com/nutri/nutrition/Pages/Products/index.jsp?fam=138&ani=23485&ran=23489&pro=-1&lng=3*



Product presentation*


*Menu Nature Excellence Protein Crumble* - This fine grain crumble feed for wild birds is an absolute winner. Thanks to the protein- and calcium-rich composition this crumble stimulates both growth and moulting, especially during the warmer months. What's more, the finely ground oyster shells, soft egg cake and protein-rich insects provide a true feast in your garden. And it is suitable even for the tiniest of birds.







*Analytical constituents*




 Protein
20
%



 Fat content
12
%



 Crude fibre
4,5
%



 Crude ash
8
%



 Calcium
1,8
%



 Phosphorus
0,4
%








*Composition*


 Ground biscuit





 Soya flour





 Wheat flakes





 Sugars





 Sunflower seeds





 Wild seeds





 Oyster shells





 Dried mealworms





 Millet





 Hempseed





 Maize





 Rapeseed





 Purified lard





 Honey





 Ash berries





 Vegetable oil





 Dried daphnia

----------


## thanasissin



----------


## jk21

> φτιαξε αυτη να στανιαρει το πουλακι 
> 
> *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*
> 
> 
> στη βασικη συνταγη ειτε προσθετεις επειδη ειναι για καρδερινες
> 
> *<<  Σε καρδερινες βαζουμε επιπλεον + 2 αυγα + 50 ml καλαμποκαλευρο + 50ml αλευρι βρωμης >>
> *
> ...


ενας λογος παραπανω .... οταν την φτιαξεις ,θα σου θυμισει  το κεικ της συσκευασιας ... αυτο που ειχε βεβαια εντος της ,δεν μοιαζει και τοσο με το εξωτερικο 

δοκιμασε !

----------


## Stragalini

φτιάξε την συνταγή του Δημήτρη (jk21) και θα τον θυμηθείς, εγώ την έκανα και εχουν ξετρελαθεί τα πουλιά μου

----------


## οδυσσέας

ένας ωραίος τρόπος για να πουλήσουμε σαβούρα είναι να ανακατέψουμε μπαγιάτικους σπόρους τίγκα στη σκόνη με υποπροϊόντα αρτοποιίας. για να αυξήσουμε το βάρος ρίχνουμε μαρμαρόσκονη, βάζουμε πιασαρικες φωτογραφίες στην συσκευασία προσλαμβάνουμε και ''παπαγαλάκια'' να γυρίζουν τα φόρουμ, το facebook, τις εκθέσεις πουλιών και έχουμε το τέλειο προϊόν...

να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο έχετε ποτέ μαζέψει όστρακα από παραλία? εγώ που μια φορά μάζεψα (με την σκέψη να τα τρίψω και να τα βάλω στα πουλιά) βρώμαγαν σαν ψοφίμι. 
οι εταιρίες σίγουρα θα τα βράζουν και θα τα απολυμαίνουν πριν τα βάλουν στις ζωοτροφές, ε εσείς τι λέτε?

όταν οι καρδερίνες τρώνε ζωντανά mealworms τρώνε το εσωτερικό υγρό μέρος του σκουληκιού γιατί το εξωτερικό είναι δύσπεπτο.
όταν μια εταιρία βάζει ξεραμένα σκουλήκια mealworms ποιο μέρος μένει μετά την αποξήρανση για να φάνε τα πουλιά?

----------


## thanasissin

Οδυσσεα...κανε παλι σε παρακαλω το νημα μπου...λο

Ξερεις τοσο καλα να το κανεις

----------


## jk21

Δεν θα επιτρεψω αλλο off topic !!!

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ συμφων μαζι σου ,οτι οι σποροι ,περα απο μικρη ποσοτητα απο εμας τους ιδιους που μπορει να μπουν σε μια αυγοτροφη ,για να οδηγησουν τα πουλια στο να δοκιμασουν ,δεν εχουν ρολο σε μεγαλη αναμιξη με ενα ετοιμο σκευασμα αυγοτροφης .Πρεπει να ειναι ξεχωρα πραγματα .Απο κει και περα το αν ειναι μπαγιατικοι οι σποροι δεν μπορω να το πω αν ισχυει ,αλλα ουτε και αυτοι που αγοραζουμε σκετους και ειδικα χυμα ...

δεν αφορα το φορουμ  τι γινεται αλλου και δεν θα το συζητησουμε .Εδω ειμαστε ελευθεροι και να υποστηριξουμε καποιο προιον με επιχειρηματα ,αλλα και να το κρινουμε .το προιον ... οι πηγες του δεν μας ενδιαφερουν !

ουτε grit δινω  ,ουτε σκουληκια που δεν θα ειναι δικιας μου εκτροφης

----------


## jk21

για τα υποπροιοντα τι να πω ... ειναι γνωστες οι αποψεις μου .... τους τελειωνουν τα αυγα και βαζουν και υποπροιοντα αυγου ... (egg and egg products λενε καποιες  ... ) .Λαικη δεν εχει στο εξωτερικο να πεταχτουν να παρουν;

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Οδυσσεα...κανε παλι σε παρακαλω το νημα μπου...λο
> 
> Ξερεις τοσο καλα να το κανεις


να υποθεσω οτι το προίον το δινεις στα πουλια σου με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα?

μπορεις σε παρακαλω πολυ να μου πεις τι ειναι το purified lard και τι δουλεια εχει στην διατροφη των πουλιων?

αν ξερεις πες μας και για το vegetable oil τι λαδι ειναι.

----------


## thanasissin

Τηγανελαιο

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Θανασακι. :Happy0065: http://caloriecount.about.com/calori...l-canola-i4582

τωρα κοιτα και στα συστατικα και θα δεις οτι αντι για κεϊκ (που εχει στην φωτογραφια) λεει οτι εχει Ground biscuit. :Rolleye0012:

----------


## jk21

purified lard  ειναι το προιον που προκυπτει απο επεξεργασια χρησιμοποιημενων ζωικων λιπων (κυριως βοδινου ) και σχετικο ...καθαρισμο τους .Το λεγομενο Λαρδι  ...

vegetable oil ειναι φυτικο λαδι .συνηθως οταν δεν αναφερεται ποιο συγκεκριμενα ,ειναι ειτε αραχιδελαιο ,ή φοινικελαιο ,ή κραμβελαιο ή ηλιελαιο ή σογιελαιο

----------


## jk21

> μπραβο Θανασακι.



OΔΥΣΣΕΑ θα ηθελα να μεινεις στην ουσια .επειδη αλλη φορα εχει τυχει να αρπαχτειτε με το θαναση , ισως εκφρασεις οπως η πιο πανω ,να μην παρθουν σαν αστειο οπως θα το επαιρνα αν μου το ελεγες σε μενα ! 

Θαναση αν θεωρεις οτι σε ενοχλει ,θα το σβησω και θα ηθελα να συνεχιστει η συζητηση χωρις προσωπικες αναφορες ,αλλα μονο στην χρησιμοτατη ουσια

----------


## thanasissin

οχι δεν θα συνεχίσω...δεν με ενοχλεί

----------


## οδυσσέας

*το καλυτερο  παπαγαλακι  ξερεται ποιο ειναι?

*



















(αν κρινω απο τον εαυτο μου) *ο αρχαριος εκτροφεας.*

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα επι του θεματος !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

μέσα στο θέμα είναι όλα. 

έχω θέσει τόσα ερωτήματα και απάντηση δεν πήρα.

ποιος ο λόγος να ονομαστεί ένα λάδι vagetable oil ενώ υπάρχουν όλα τα λάδια που ανέφερες και σε ξεχωριστά μπουκάλια?

να σε ρωτήσω κάτι Δημήτρη, αν έφτιαχνες κραμβέλαιο και σογιέλαιο και ήταν καλής ποιότητας θα το πουλαγες ξεχωριστά η ανακατεμένο και τα δυο λάδια μαζί με αλλη ονομασία?

----------


## οδυσσέας

**********************
νατο το λαρδι.

----------


## jk21

δεν βρισκω την σχετικη ευρωπαικη οδηγια αυτη τη στιγμη ,αλλα τους δινεται το δικαιωμα να το κανουν .Εγω αν ημουν σοβαρη εταιρια θα ανεφερα τι ειδους ελαιο χρησιμοποιω 
σε αυτην 

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?m...&val=510173:cs

λεει οτι απλα ετσι ονομαζονται τα φυτικα ελαια με υγρασια ανω του 1%

2.18 | Vegetable oil [16] | Oil obtained from plants | Moisture, if > 1 % |

με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται  .... η αληθεια ειναι οτι ενα καθαρο λαδι ,εχει σχεδον μηδενικη υγρασια ... εδω λεει για λαρδι ( καθαρισμενο λαδι απο επεξεργασια ζωικου λιπους ) στο πιθανως μιγμα τηγανισμενων φυτικων λαδιων κολλησες;   .....ετσι κι αλλιως μπορει να υπαρχει και φυτικο λαδι με υγρασια 5% και να κανουμε αδικες σκεψεις  .... λεμε τωρα  ...

----------


## askalafos

Εγω ρε παιδια εχω μια και μονο καρδερινα,σιγα να μην κατσω να κανω το κεικ.Αν το κανω θα το φαω εγω.
Η τροφη που της δινω ειναι ενταξει;

----------


## jk21

αν διαβασεις ολα αυτα που σου γραψαμε και δεις και τα βιντεακια του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ και εχεις προσωπικη κριση ... θα εχεις και γνωμη .Εμεις νομιζω σου την ειπαμε οσο πιο καθαρα μπορουσαμε ....  εγω στα πουλια μου λαρδί δεν θα εδινα  ....

----------


## askalafos

Η τροφη εννοω η premium prestige της versele

----------


## jk21

η versele εχει premium για ευρωπαικα finches και την πιο γνωστη prestige premium για καναρινια .Την δευτερη εννοεις;

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=203&pro=5055

----------


## askalafos

premium prestige european finches

----------


## aeras

Να αγόραζες πάντα συσκευασμένη σποροτροφή με ημερομηνία λήξεως, κάθε 10 -15 μερες να του βαζεις αυγό βραστό, 3-4 μερες στις 10 διαφορετικό χορταρικό, όλα θα πάνε καλά. Την μόνη αυγοτροφή που θα φάει είναι η  th indios raggio di sole

----------


## jk21

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=203&pro=5063


αμυλουχοι 

καναρινοσπορος 57 %
κιτρινο  panicum 5%
κοκκινο panicum 1%
κοκκινο millet 5%
κιτρινο millet 2%

αγριοσποροι αγνωστης συστασης 
wild seeds 3%

ελαιουχοι 

rape seed 12%
λιναρι 4 %
νιζερ 1%

μπισκοτακια επωνυμα με προσθηκη συνθετικων βιταμινων ,αμινοξεων και πρεβιοτικου

vam pellets 8 %


μιγμα για καρδερινες με 70 % αμυλουχους και καθολου αναμεσα του την βρωμη 

αγνωστους αγριοσπορους 

ελαιουχους  μονο 17% με απολυτη πλειοψηφια αναμεσα τους το rape seed (με ολη την .... αδυναμια που το εχω ) για να ριξει την τιμη αφου ειναι συνηθως φθηνοτερος και απο καναρινοσπορο 

και  

μπισκοτακια κυριλε (vam pellets )



εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ικανοποιει 

ουτε την versele ,για αυτο παραλληλα  εχει και αλλα μιγματα με πολυ περισσοτερους ελαιουχους πχ αυτο  

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...n=166&pro=5126

αν θεωρουσε θρεπτικα ικανοποιητικο απο μονο του το πρωτο ,δεν θα ειχε και αλλα πολυ πιο υψηλα σε θερμιδες .προφανως γιατι  δινει το πρωτο σαν κατι οικονομικο και απο κει και περα περιμενει απο τους αγοραστες πχ να παρουν και προσθηκη σε μιγμα blattner

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...=6879&pro=5129

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εγω ρε παιδια εχω μια και μονο καρδερινα,σιγα να μην κατσω να κανω το κεικ.Αν το κανω θα το φαω εγω.
> Η τροφη που της δινω ειναι ενταξει;


ο λογος που ρωτας την γνωμη μας ποιος ακριβως ειναι? 

η καρδερινα εκει που ηταν δεν ειχε τα καλυτερα? τωρα που την εχεις εσυ δεν πρεπει να εχει την καλυτερη φροντιδα?

----------


## askalafos

Και θα καθομαι ρε **** να μαγειρευω για το πουλι;Αλλες δουλειες δεν εχουμε;
Ο,τι υπαρχει της το αγοραζω

----------


## οδυσσέας

οχι ρε, θα μαγειρευεις για σενα και θα τρωτε μαζι. μονο στο δικο σου θα βαζεις μερεντα η ζαχαρη αχνη. :wink:

----------


## mitsman

Askalafe δεν θα ξαναδεχθουμε χαρακτηρισμο σου σε αλλο μελος! Οι κανονες ειναι ρητοι!

----------


## jk21

Βασικα φιλε μου ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα καταλαβεις ,οτι ασχοληθηκες με μια εκτροφη με πολυ ενδιαφερον ,αλλα και δυσκολη και με απαιτησεις .Για μενα εκτροφη καρδερινας (και ειδικα του ντοπιου υποειδους balcanica ) δεν εχει μελλον ,αν παραλληλα με ενα πολυποικιλο ή εστω λιγους αλλα καλους σπορους ,δεν δινονται στα πουλια και τροφες συλλεγμενες σε κλαδια (φυσικη μορφη ) απο τη φυση .Αυτο θα σου απαιτησει πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο ,απο το να φτιαξεις ενα κεικ χωρις λαρδι ,υποπροιοντα αρτοποιας ,ζαχαρη κλπ ...

απο κει και περα ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του ,συμφωνα με την συνειδισιακη ευθυνη που νοιωθει για την φτερωτη  ψυχη που εχει θεσει υπο την ευθυνη του !

----------

